# DV Lotery



## thyrag (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello I received 2 emails saying that I won the DV lottery, are these scams? I am pretty sure that I have read that you can only access this information via the DV lottery link. I didnt even put my application in, I started but didn't finish.
They are asking for a fee via Western Union.
Thanks in advance....
Thyra


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

thyrag said:


> Hello I received 2 emails saying that I won the DV lottery, are these scams? I am pretty sure that I have read that you can only access this information via the DV lottery link. I didnt even put my application in, I started but didn't finish.
> They are asking for a fee via Western Union.
> Thanks in advance....
> Thyra


I would say that the email you received is a scam as you didn't put in your applications. Take a look at here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...-congratulations-youve-won-fraud-warning.html as you will find information about the DV lottery and scams.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

These are scams.


----------

